# New to forum new to business



## I.C.A (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello to all
Just joined the forum on a recommendation from a customer. The forum looks great. I have recently set up an independant Audi/VW specialist, I am trained to Master Technician Level and worked for the last six years as one of the North West Area Engineers for Audi (the man in the Allroad). I am based just outside Preston and if I can help in anyway please call me on 01995 640958 or 07872 824248 or post me I will give my help in any way i can
Thanks Ian
[email protected]


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum..

And Thanx


----------

